# Making Inject Dbol..



## LATS (Jan 18, 2007)

has anyone made inject dbol?.. i have a guy i am working with..(ya all probably know him)  and he loves the inject dbol.. i have dbol powder.. just have never seen a conversion for it..   i will more than likely just drink it like usual to avoid the painful shots.. just curious as to what the conversion would be..


----------



## The Iron Bull (Feb 8, 2007)

*D-bol 50 - 20ml @50mg/ml:*
1g Methandrostenolone
0.4ml BA
4.0ml BB
5.0ml Grapeseed Oil
8.6ml EO


----------



## LATS (Apr 1, 2007)

THANKS IRONBULL.. if i did not have eo available would i just use oil in its place..?


----------



## kicka19 (Apr 1, 2007)

why would you inject it? will it not get broken down as much as if taken oraly? I assumed even if injectd it would be broken down


----------



## bigoli (May 9, 2007)

Which company make this gear?


----------



## UGMeth (May 25, 2007)

*inject dbol*

I've made injectable Methandrostenolone B4.  I made it @ around 75+mg/ml (5grams into 50mls oil).  It suspended just fine, clear as a bell.  I'll never understand why newbies ask dumbass questions comparing one steroid to another as they relate to bodybulding.  Dianabol is THE only steroid which the designing pharmacologists purpose was soley bodybuilding/weightlifting.  NO other steroid can claim that.  EQ was originally planned to B an injectable form of Dbol (it's molecular makeup is basically identical) but the Undecyclenate ester totally changed the results.  

I personally have never had anywhere near the side effects (acne, water, prostrate swell, etc.) w/ Dbol as I've had w/test.  Of course since its C-17 alpha akyllated my liver values are elevated, but that really isn't that big of concern in reality.  Aspirin, booze, etc., can equally elevate liver values.

When I read of 100mg/day of some losers' cycle I have to laugh.  I'd bet they're shit is VERY underdosed.  Try injectin 100mg/day of UG dbol.  The blood pressure headaches alone could possibly kill ya from an embolism.  Remember NO legit pharmaceutical company makes real Dianabol.  It's all UGL.


----------



## bigcountry (Jun 10, 2007)

*it's easy*

you can make it simple:

1gram of your powder will make 20 50mg doses
u can put 1gram in a vial...add 1/2 cc of BA
swirl every so often...should be dissolved in an hr or less
then add you oil to make 20ml. shake for a few minutes and you're good. don't use too much BA or the injections will hurt oh and you should, of course, put it on some heat while it's in the BA. it will help break it down and sterilize it as well. good luck


----------



## saiftee (May 18, 2009)

Sorry I'm new to making dianabol. Can someone explain what 
BA, BB and EO are?

[
0.4ml BA
4.0ml BB
5.0ml Grapeseed Oil
8.6ml EO
]
Also, is $xxx a good price for 10g of Methandienone powder?


----------



## Built (May 18, 2009)

BA - Benzyl Alcohol 
BB - Benzyl Benzoate 
EO - Ethyl Oleate

Google is your friend.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (May 19, 2009)

saiftee said:


> Sorry I'm new to making dianabol. Can someone explain what
> BA, BB and EO are?
> 
> [
> ...



No posting prices dude.


----------



## duddy55 (Jul 11, 2009)

*d-bol question?*

I just bought a 50 mg bottle of oil based D-bol for xxx dollars. Did I get ripped off?


----------



## Built (Jul 11, 2009)

Stupid thread. We're done here.


----------

